# Join two videos together?



## poconnell2005 (Jan 6, 2009)

I recently converted several of my movies to digital files via Handbrake so that I may access them through Front Row. Someof the movies that I own are split between 2 DVDs (Lord of the Rings special edition for example). Is there any free way to join these separate files together so that they are in my library as one file and not split into two?

Thank you.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

MPEG Streamclip : http://www.squared5.com/

or iMovie if you have iLife.


----------



## poconnell2005 (Jan 6, 2009)

I do have iLife '08, but did not see how I would be able to do this. I will take a closer look as perhaps I missed something. Any suggestions on where to start?


----------



## halloweennut (Jan 3, 2009)

Handbrake: http://trac.handbrake.fr/ It's been a year and a half since I played with it. It may be helpful.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

The people that run Handbrake are jerks. They provide support for ripping a DVD to your hard drive by bypassing the digital copyright protection encoded on DVDs to prevent that... BUT when you ask how to do the reserve (movies you buy on iTunes, burn to DVD) they ban you!


----------

